# sugesstions on what form/mount for my biggest archery buck to date



## M.Magis

The mannequins you list aren’t really unique, just standard. I’d suggest first finding a *good *taxidermist, and then go over some ideas with him/her. A good taxidermist can custom make any pose you want, and will have some examples for you to look at. A nice pedestal or wall pedestal with some good habitat always looks nice.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I kinda like this but don/t know how it would look with this bucks rack.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

mackenzie 6900 form will make a sweet mount on that rack and cape!


----------



## bardman

I always mount mind the way he was looking when I shot him. If he was looking right thats how I do it. That away when i look at um it reminds me of that particular hunt. MTC


----------



## stork64

bardman said:


> I always mount mind the way he was looking when I shot him. If he was looking right thats how I do it. That away when i look at um it reminds me of that particular hunt. MTC


Cool idea. Never really thought of that. I usually do it based of where it will go- don't want a deer staring at the adjacent wall.


----------



## horsedoctor

What M.Magis said... Find a *GOOD* taxidermist and discuss with them. A lot of factors come into play such as where you want to put it in a room, ceiling height, other mounts, what angles &/or ear position will show off your trophy best (or hide it's shortcomings) and even how you want to remember the moment. A good taxidermist has artistic talents far beyond the average person perusing the internet and would be able to offer you much better council & information than you will get here. They should also be able to show you photos or even actual mounts to illustrate as you discuss. If your taxi can't help or isn't willing to take the time to help, find another. The good ones always make time to help out clients.

PS: pedestal mounts are very cool and provide many more possibilities...


----------



## 3dn4jc

I've got the standard left and rights, maybe a pedestal might work as well.


----------



## BP1992

I like this one. Mckenzie Semi Sneak


----------



## breiner11

BP1992 said:


> I like this one. Mckenzie Semi Sneak


Actually that is a Ben Mears semi-upright offset. Great form


----------



## BP1992

breiner11 said:


> Actually that is a Ben Mears semi-upright offset. Great form


Yes, but it's still from Mckenzie's.


----------



## fireguy7521

This is a muley but i like wall pedistals, give them some thought to


----------



## breiner11

BP1992 said:


> Yes, but it's still from Mckenzie's.


Sold though Mckenzie, but not a Mckenzie form. Dennis Behn sculpts the Mckenzie forms


----------



## outback89

For a wall pedestal check out a Joe Coombs 9500 , or a Matt Thompson 8500. For an standard shoulder mount look at Ohio Taxidermy Supply.


----------



## Matt D

OTS makes a very nice wall ped as well now.


----------



## guruofdirt

3dn4jc I see your from North Carolina check out Keith and Denise Bowman @ bowmanstaxidermy.com from Walnut Cove,NC. Keith makes his own molds and has alot of awards including world,national and state titles in taxidermy he can come with or do anything you can imagine and look lifelike from now on.


----------



## Brian811

Keep in mind where you will mount it if on the wall. How it will be viewed from inside the room and choose the direction you want the deer facing. If you don't have an area for a wall mount then maybe a pedestal mount for a table will do. I'm having a Joe Meder wall pedestal for my buck this year.


----------



## itsslow98

+1 on the mckenzie 6900 series. I had both mine done on them and couldnt be happier.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck

I brought my 6 pointer in to get done this fall. Not a big deer at all and most would laugh at me for mounting him. He's my first antlered buck with a bow. I've taken 3 deer with a bow but he is my biggest deer to date. Anyway I had the taxidermist do my deer in a mckenzie 4600 series pose. It's different than the other mounts we have in the house and I think will do justice to my smaller deer. 
http://www.mckenziesp.com/4600-Series-C763.aspx


----------



## Bowhunte816

Look at pedestal mounts and then go even further and look At "Stepping out Pedestal" it looks like a normal pedestal but is shoulder variant. Depending on how you get the deer mounted either leg/Shoulder has more exposure creating more too look at and something different. To my knowledge this mount hasnt really gotten out yet but IMO it wont be long before it catches on.... it's a very unique and natural looking mount http://www.joecoombs.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_70_78&sort=20a&page=1 Check out that link


----------



## kilerhamilton

did you kill that deer in nc


----------



## wacker stacker

I am having my 10 pt. from this year done in a full sneak with his nose turned up like is chasing a doe.


----------



## archeryshooter

horsedoctor said:


> what m.magis said... Find a *good* taxidermist and discuss with them. A lot of factors come into play such as where you want to put it in a room, ceiling height, other mounts, what angles &/or ear position will show off your trophy best (or hide it's shortcomings) and even how you want to remember the moment. A good taxidermist has artistic talents far beyond the average person perusing the internet and would be able to offer you much better council & information than you will get here. They should also be able to show you photos or even actual mounts to illustrate as you discuss. If your taxi can't help or isn't willing to take the time to help, find another. The good ones always make time to help out clients.
> 
> Ps: Pedestal mounts are very cool and provide many more possibilities...


x2 on that!


----------



## Deer Mount

McKenzie 6900 series semi sneak and Joe Coombs 9500 are my favorites by far!


----------



## Ravenhunter

I'm getting personal best mounted with a pedestal. I'm also getting a full adjustable mounting bracket so I can change looks of the mount when I want. I'm also using a rub post to mount my pedestal on.


----------



## KSDEERHUNTER

From mounting several deer on them my favs are SUO Mears forms which is the semi-upright offset or the WP wall pedestals by mears. I also like the new 69 series from mckenzie.


----------



## 3dn4jc

kilerhamilton said:


> did you kill that deer in nc


Yes.


----------



## Dbyrum72

I only use joe coombs forms. They turn out great.


----------

